# [Xbox 360] Skyrim: Sprache ändern



## Nikotinfahnder (24. April 2012)

*[Xbox 360] Skyrim: Sprache ändern*

Hallo,

weiß jemand zufällig ob man auf der Xbox die Sprache der deutschen Version auf Englisch stellen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Das müsste gehen, wenn Du die Konsole komplett auf englisch stellst und dann Skyrim erneut installierst (auch auf der xbox wird ja ein bisschen "installiert" )


----------



## Nikotinfahnder (24. April 2012)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du das nicht selber ausprobiert hast, oder? Ich hab nämlich widersprüchliches gelesen.


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2012)

Nikotinfahnder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand zufällig ob man auf der Xbox die Sprache der deutschen Version auf Englisch stellen kann?


Ne, ich glaub nicht.
Ist eines der Spiele, die nur in Deutsch ausgeliefert wurden.
Wahrscheinlich wegen der grossen Datenmenge an gesprochenem Text.

War zum Beispiel auch bei Mass Effect 1 +2 der Fall.
Beim dritten Teil gabs die Englische Tonspur immerhin als Gratisdownload


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Ich hab es auch nur gelesen, aber Ausprobieren schadet ja nicht - oder sind dann die Spielstände weg? Ich finde die dt Sprachausgabe allerdings gut, wüsste nicht, warum man englisch nehmen "müsste"


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab es auch nur gelesen, aber Ausprobieren schadet ja nicht - oder sind dann die Spielstände weg? Ich finde die dt Sprachausgabe allerdings gut, wüsste nicht, warum man englisch nehmen "müsste"


Also meine XBox-Version ist nur Deutsch 
Aber ich find die Synchro wirklich auch gelungen.


----------

